# Toro 721RC (commercial) vs Toro 721qze



## joed (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a toro 826 OXE 2 stage snowblower. It's a 2010 model and has served me well. I wanted to add a smaller unit for lighter snowfalls. Originally, I was looking at toro's new snowmaster series but I thought it would just repeat what I have with the 2 stage, so I decided to go with a single stage. I have my choices down to the toro 721qze and the toro 721 rc (commercial) model. The commercial unit is about $150 less. Does anyone have any feedback on either snowblower or is there another single stage brand (honda, ariens, etc) that would be worthwhile to look at? Thank you in advance for all of your responses.


----------



## happycamper (Jan 3, 2015)

I would prefer a blower with the quick chute, versus having to stop and manually turn it.

The RC doesn't have electric start, which is why it is cheaper (the QZE has it). I'd suggest the QZR, which has the quick chute without electric start and is about the same price as the RC.


----------



## Snow Knight (Oct 11, 2015)

Currently, the only advantages to the RC is that it has thicker paddles, an extended life belt, and reflective decals.
When the RC first came out, it had more power than then the QZE. Since then, they bumped up the power on the other Power Clears to make them all the same engine size.

I'd go with the QZE just for the quick chute. You can always buy the extended life paddles and belt to replace your old ones when they wear out. Those parts are interchangeable in both models.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

what is a must have option for you? get it the rest is just fluff


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

Snow Knight said:


> Currently, the only advantages to the RC is that it has thicker paddles, an extended life belt, and reflective decals.
> When the RC first came out, it had more power than then the QZE. Since then, they bumped up the power on the other Power Clears to make them all the same engine size.
> 
> I'd go with the QZE just for the quick chute. You can always buy the extended life paddles and belt to replace your old ones when they wear out. Those parts are interchangeable in both models.



From what I can tell the belt is the same for each model, part # 121-6622. 

Blade rotors for the 721RC, part number 125-1128, about $40 each.
Blade rotors for the 721R/QZR/QZE, part number 99-9313, about $20 each.

I guess the rotor blades are suppose to last 2 times longer at 2x the price They don't give those away do they!


----------



## richieu11 (Sep 3, 2015)

I just bought the 721 QZE last month for $700 out the door at my dealer. Its seriously like the caddillac of snowblowers lol....get to use it for the first time tomorrow! 6-9 inches coming to chicago!


----------

